# Hammonds Winter Series Results and Points



## Hawk68Dawg

congrats to Billy Day and Jason Smith on their win!!


----------



## jighead1

*12/7/13 results*

Anybody got the run down on the 12/7/13 tournment? Thanks for any info.


----------



## DeepweR

took 17 to win i think and 14 to get a check,,, 61 boats


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*Hammonds Results and Points from 12-7-13*

Congrats to Clark Witter and Dean Sigmon for their big win($2100)!! Big Fish honors went to David Sherry and Mike Marshall($700)!! We had 61 boats this is a 100% payback tournament with $10 from each boat going to pay for the top five points winners at the end of the year!! John Megel Chevrolet donates a $100 to big fish each tourney!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*Hammond's Winter series results and points 1-11-13*

Nasty weather held a lot of people out early sat morning!!
We ended up with 34 boats.

I would like to thank our big fish sponsors
*John Megel Chevrolet *and *Roosters Restaurant *each donate an extra $100 to big fish to make big fish well over $500 this tourney!!!


Congrats to Kevin Sanders and Conner Sanders on a great win!!

There was a tie with big fish and it was a *4.93 *spot
They were (Mike Marshall & David Sherry) and (Mike Shepard & David Picklesiemer)

With only one tourney left the top five points could go either way!!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*Hammonds Results 02-01-2014 and points*

First off I want to thanks John Megel Chevrolet and Roosters for donating to big fish this year!!
They donated $100 each to big fish each tourney which was much appreciated!!

Today was the last tourney of the season and we had 35 boats.  

I want to thanks all the guys and girls that fished along with some great help we had to run the tournament trail.

The trail is more than 100% payback and we rely on the help to keep it that way!!

Congrats to todays winners with 15.45 
Rob Jordan and Tim Hawkins

Big Fish Winners with a 6.98 largemouth
Steve Gerbig and Matt Springer

we only had 13 boats weigh in today as it was a very tough day

Also the overall points winners 
Joey Nichols and Ryan Clift
they took home a nice lump sum along with the top five in points.

here are the results


----------

